# Glock 43: single stack 9mm



## Grenadier (Mar 20, 2015)

Looks like it's finally being released... 

GLOCK 43 Single Stack 9mm GunUp the Magazine

I like how the dimensions are kept very similar to its cousin, the Glock 42 (also a single stack, chambered in the .380 ACP).  

A weight of 16 ounces, combined with a locked breech mechanism should make the shooting experience quite manageable, since the recoil shouldn't be too strong at all for a pistol of this small size.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 20, 2015)

Looking forward to shooting one. 


Sent from an old fashioned 300 baud acoustic modem by whistling into the handset. Really.


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 20, 2015)

Haven't been able to shoot one, but I did get handle one of the 42s.  Interested in this; wish they'd make it in .40SW.  I like to keep things simple and only carry one sort of ammo.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 20, 2015)

jks9199 said:


> Haven't been able to shoot one, but I did get handle one of the 42s.  Interested in this; wish they'd make it in .40SW.  I like to keep things simple and only carry one sort of ammo.



We gave my daughter a G42 for Christmas and its a nice shooter. I expect the G43 to be the same. 
The FBI is changing to 9mm. I would expect your force to follow along (as they generally do) so that means a 9mm in your future. 
How many rounds would a single stack .40 hold? 5?



Sent from an old fashioned 300 baud acoustic modem by whistling into the handset. Really.


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 21, 2015)

.40 isn't that much larger than 9 mm.  6 wouldn't be hard, might have to extend the magazine a bit -- but even if it was 5 with 1 in the tube, I'd say it's workable.  You don't carry a concealed gun for long battles.

I doubt we'll change to 9 mm, though.  We lean on the larger county around us for a lot of research like that, and they recently changed from 9 mm Sigs to .40 Sigs partly because they weren't happy with the outcome of several shootings.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Mar 21, 2015)

Grenadier said:


> Looks like it's finally being released...
> 
> GLOCK 43 Single Stack 9mm GunUp the Magazine
> 
> ...



So how does it size up to the 17 and the 19? You say the 43 is 9mm, so are the 17 and 19 although the 19 is a bit smaller and more suitable for concealed carry. I've tried both the 17 and 19 and the 19 is a bit small for my hands but the 17 works well for me. So how is the 43 different?


----------



## PhotonGuy (Mar 21, 2015)

jks9199 said:


> .40 isn't that much larger than 9 mm.  6 wouldn't be hard, might have to extend the magazine a bit -- but even if it was 5 with 1 in the tube, I'd say it's workable.  You don't carry a concealed gun for long battles.
> 
> I doubt we'll change to 9 mm, though.  We lean on the larger county around us for a lot of research like that, and they recently changed from 9 mm Sigs to .40 Sigs partly because they weren't happy with the outcome of several shootings.



Do they ever use the .357 Magnum? I believe departments used to carry that but not so much anymore. I wonder if Glock will ever make a model that uses that cartridge.


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 21, 2015)

Not aware of any agency currently using the .357 (or the .38, for that matter).  Doesn't mean that none do.  In my area, .40 is common, along with 9 mm.  A few use .45.  Will Glock make a gun in a given caliber?  Depends; do they think they can make enough of a profit on it to be worth the effort?


----------



## Blindside (Mar 21, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> So how does it size up to the 17 and the 19? You say the 43 is 9mm, so are the 17 and 19 although the 19 is a bit smaller and more suitable for concealed carry. I've tried both the 17 and 19 and the 19 is a bit small for my hands but the 17 works well for me. So how is the 43 different?



The 43 is a single stack so it is significantly thinner, the grip length is shorter because it is a subcompact.  The pocket guns take some getting used to, I don't like most of the ones I have shot because I am used to the G26, I am looking forward to trying the 43 out though I'm leaning more towards a revolver for a pocket pistol these days.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Mar 21, 2015)

Blindside said:


> The 43 is a single stack so it is significantly thinner, the grip length is shorter because it is a subcompact.  The pocket guns take some getting used to, I don't like most of the ones I have shot because I am used to the G26, I am looking forward to trying the 43 out though I'm leaning more towards a revolver for a pocket pistol these days.



For a good pocket gun you might want to look into the Ruger LC9 or for something even smaller the Ruger LCP. They are both semi autos. While there are many different methods for concealed carry, for guns that small they do make this belt pouch that looks just like a cell phone case but that is actually meant to hold the guns, it works really well.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Mar 21, 2015)

jks9199 said:


> Not aware of any agency currently using the .357 (or the .38, for that matter).  Doesn't mean that none do.  In my area, .40 is common, along with 9 mm.  A few use .45.  Will Glock make a gun in a given caliber?  Depends; do they think they can make enough of a profit on it to be worth the effort?



They do make .357 Magnum semi autos. There is the Desert Eagle and also there is this really good brand called Coonan that makes such a semi auto. As for the Glock, if the plastic frame can withstand the pressure and recoil of a Magnum round than I see it might be a possibility.


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 21, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> They do make .357 Magnum semi autos. There is the Desert Eagle and also there is this really good brand called Coonan that makes such a semi auto. As for the Glock, if the plastic frame can withstand the pressure and recoil of a Magnum round than I see it might be a possibility.


You asked if Glock would make a ,357, not of anyone made one. Glock won't bother unless there is a demand. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 21, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> They do make .357 Magnum semi autos. There is the Desert Eagle and also there is this really good brand called Coonan that makes such a semi auto. As for the Glock, if the plastic frame can withstand the pressure and recoil of a Magnum round than I see it might be a possibility.



A - You asked if Glock would make one. Not if anybody had ever made one.
B - Yeah. The Desert Eagle. That's certainly a gun that belongs in a discussion of small, easily concealable handguns.


----------



## Grenadier (Mar 23, 2015)

Dirty Dog said:


> The FBI is changing to 9mm. I would expect your force to follow along (as they generally do) so that means a 9mm in your future.
> How many rounds would a single stack .40 hold? 5?



That seems about right, since a Kahr MK40 (looks to be about in the same size class) holds 5+1 without the extender.


----------



## Grenadier (Mar 23, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> Do they ever use the .357 Magnum? I believe departments used to carry that but not so much anymore. I wonder if Glock will ever make a model that uses that cartridge.



This isn't really relevant to the discussion of the Glock 43, since we're talking about a subcompact 9 mm handgun.  If you would like to discuss the .357 Magnum, you're more than welcome to create a new thread.


----------



## Grenadier (Mar 23, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> So how does it size up to the 17 and the 19? You say the 43 is 9mm, so are the 17 and 19 although the 19 is a bit smaller and more suitable for concealed carry. I've tried both the 17 and 19 and the 19 is a bit small for my hands but the 17 works well for me. So how is the 43 different?



You can compare this to the specifications listed on Glock's website for the 17 and 19.  It's now listed under their official site:

GLOCK Perfection


----------



## seasoned (Nov 2, 2015)

I'v had a Glock 23 for the past 10 plus years. Put a lot of rounds through it with no issues to speak of. Just recently decided to purchase a compact and looked at the M&P Shield. While talking to a buddy at a local gun shop he introduced me to the Glock G43 and it was love at first sight. Felt good and carries well. Read some good write ups on it and am a happy camper so far.


----------



## punisher73 (Nov 10, 2015)

jks9199 said:


> Haven't been able to shoot one, but I did get handle one of the 42s.  Interested in this; wish they'd make it in .40SW.  I like to keep things simple and only carry one sort of ammo.



I thought the same thing, and then found out our dept. is more than likely switching to the 9mm.  It is cheaper overall and less wear and tear on the gun itself.  Also, the new 9mm duty rounds out perform the .40, so they are making the switch.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 10, 2015)

punisher73 said:


> I thought the same thing, and then found out our dept. is more than likely switching to the 9mm.  It is cheaper overall and less wear and tear on the gun itself.  Also, the new 9mm duty rounds out perform the .40, so they are making the switch.



I doubt the last statement...
With modern defensive ammo, the damage to the human body is _*exactly the same*_, regardless of caliber (limiting this to handguns...). That's how I measure the performance of a round.
This does make the 9mm the clear winner, though, because they're cheaper to buy, cheaper to repair, cheaper to shoot, and offer the largest capacity, allowing for more shots on target between reloads. For example, my most frequent choice for EDC is a G19 with two G17 mags as reloads, for a nice even (and easily carried) 50 rounds. 52, actually, since I found (by loosing count when loading them) that my G17 mags, though rated at 17 rounds, will load and function flawlessly with 18. 


I still haven't got my hands on a G43, but I do enjoy shooting my daughters G42 (the .380 or "9mm short" version). Out of the box it's a tab small for my hands, but with the mag extensions it's fine. And gets another 2 rounds.


----------



## punisher73 (Nov 11, 2015)

Dirty Dog said:


> I doubt the last statement...
> With modern defensive ammo, the damage to the human body is _*exactly the same*_, regardless of caliber (limiting this to handguns...). That's how I measure the performance of a round.
> This does make the 9mm the clear winner, though, because they're cheaper to buy, cheaper to repair, cheaper to shoot, and offer the largest capacity, allowing for more shots on target between reloads. For example, my most frequent choice for EDC is a G19 with two G17 mags as reloads, for a nice even (and easily carried) 50 rounds. 52, actually, since I found (by loosing count when loading them) that my G17 mags, though rated at 17 rounds, will load and function flawlessly with 18.
> 
> ...



The newer 9mm ammo that was tested had deeper "wound channels" on the gel used.  I also believe there was more mushrooming of the round as well.  Whether or not those would be considered statistically significant is another issue.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 11, 2015)

punisher73 said:


> The newer 9mm ammo that was tested had deeper "wound channels" on the gel used.  I also believe there was more mushrooming of the round as well.  Whether or not those would be considered statistically significant is another issue.



Gel is good. Gel testing is useful. But I'm talking about the human body. 
In the OR, or autopsy, it is impossible to tell the difference between a 9mm wound and a .45 wound except by measuring the bullet. 
The wounds cannot be differentiated. 
That's what really matters. 


Sent from an old fashioned 300 baud acoustic modem by whistling into the handset. Not TapaTalk. Really.


----------



## CatNap (Dec 6, 2015)

Grenadier said:


> Looks like it's finally being released...
> 
> GLOCK 43 Single Stack 9mm GunUp the Magazine
> 
> ...



Not buying...Glock made us wait too long that I've found there are better options. I'll take the Beretta compact any day over a limited capacity single stack.  I actually don't have a problem with the Beretta's size and weight and I haven't seen any great advantage that their new release has over the 19/26 - both of which I have...

Laura


----------



## ballen0351 (Dec 7, 2015)

CatNap said:


> Not buying...Glock made us wait too long that I've found there are better options. I'll take the Beretta compact any day over a limited capacity single stack.  I actually don't have a problem with the Beretta's size and weight and I haven't seen any great advantage that their new release has over the 19/26 - both of which I have...
> 
> Laura


LOL Only gun I hate more then Glock


----------



## CatNap (Dec 7, 2015)

Hey, I have a Walther PPS too, but that's as small as I'll go for a mouse gun....


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Dec 16, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> Do they ever use the .357 Magnum? I believe departments used to carry that but not so much anymore. I wonder if Glock will ever make a model that uses that cartridge.



Glock has a model in the .357 SIG, which allegedly duplicates the ballistics of a .357 magnum.  The .357 magnum, however, is basically a rimmed revolver round.  It's unlikely Glock will bother with it.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Dec 17, 2015)

hardheadjarhead said:


> Glock has a model in the .357 SIG, which allegedly duplicates the ballistics of a .357 magnum.  The .357 magnum, however, is basically a rimmed revolver round.  It's unlikely Glock will bother with it.


Well for a semi automatic .357 magnum I would use the Coonan. Aside from being a semiautomatic in the .357 magnum caliber it also uses rimmed cartridges like a revolver.


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Jan 8, 2016)

hardheadjarhead said:


> Glock has a model in the .357 SIG, which allegedly duplicates the ballistics of a .357 magnum.  The .357 magnum, however, is basically a rimmed revolver round.  It's unlikely Glock will bother with it.


 
Correct and I agree.  Glock model 31, 32 and 33 are .357 SIG.  It uses a redesigned 9mm bullet (actually .355) on a necked down .40 case.  Ballistic equivalent of the .357 magnum for all intents and purposes.  However, it is more of a niche gun these days and not widely used.  IIRC the Secret Service uses (or used) .357 SIG.  I don't recall if they still do or not.  Not that it's necessarily a bad platform or round, but ammunition is quite expensive and not as readily available as  more common service rounds like 9mm, .40 S&W or .45ACP.

I had a 32 at one time but quickly came to the conclusion of 'what's the point'?  Like DD stated above, there is very little difference in terminal ballistics between service calibers.  Having been in the O.R. taking chain-of-custody of rounds taken of bad guys I've seen first hand that this is generally true.  So why pay twice what 9mm ammo costs when you get about the same results?  Particularly when .357 SIG has greater recoil which means fast, accurate, controllable follow up shots are effected.  I traded it off for something else years ago. 

Glock 'could' make a pistol in .357 magnum...but why would they?  .357 magnum semi-autos are niche guns at best so the market would be exceptionally small.


----------

